# How to play music 5.1 surround sound (6ch)



## luisc (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I brought a Creative Soundblaster soundcard for 5.1 channels, and I've got 5.1 creative speakers, I test the speakers and they're right but when I try to listen music (mp3,wma,etc) center and side speakers work except rear speakers. I think this is because mp3 or any music file are using only 2 channels(stereo) right??? 
Cause only movies with 5.1 sound work with all the speakers

Is there a way to listen music on 6 speakers??? or are there codecs o special players to do that?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

if you have an audigy series soundblaster card what you need to do is open the EAX console > click on the CMSS 3D tab at the top > enable it > then choose the upmix method you want to use








​


----------



## luisc (Jan 8, 2008)

All the speakers are working right now, although the rear speakers are working as stereo but its fine for me. Thank you.


----------

